# Waking up all night



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I always sleep terribly. I nod off ok but wake up constantly for long periods. I did suffer from anxiety but have gotten over it.

I have looked at valerian root which ye does help but seems to help with falling asleep which I don't have a problem with.

Hgh seems to help with long refreshing sleeps but don't want to try it yet.

any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm the same mate cant remember the last time i slept through,

tried zma and tbh did nothing for me, ive heard a few people on here mention melatonin for helping with sleeping through, might be worth a try


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Oh ye seen that mentioned on here. I have so much going on I wake up and brain starts whirring plus I'm a light sleeper!

Is melatonin tablet form? Ill read up tomorrow on computer. Cheers mate


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

http://www.bodykind.com/product/3176_346-QuickMelt-Melatonin-120-x-2.5mg-Chewable-Tablets.aspx?Referer=Froogle_QuickMelt-Melatonin-120-x-2.5mg-Chewable-Tablets&utm_source=froogle&utm_medium=price%20comparison&utm_campaign=QuickMelt-Melatonin-120-x-2.5mg-C&gclid=CJW1qpLi5bICFcfKtAodXkYAnA

found that earlier,

definatly gonna give it a go myself i'm sick to death of waking up 2/3 times a night


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Ye me too will check link cheers!

- - - Updated - - -

Optimum nutrition do 100mg 3mg tabs for a fiver


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2012)

melatonin is used to regulate the body clock , it'll do bugger all to help you sleep , if you are looking for over the counter stuff look for anything that has Diphenhydramine in it (most antihistamines and some of the newer sleep remedys)


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Do you consume alcohol?


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Wish I could help pal had it all me life through the night must have at least 5 ****es 4 cigs bout 2 glasses off water sometimes a ****


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Dude, just have a [email protected] Sends u streight back to sleep. My missus hates it


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

U could try 5-htp , gives me crazy dreams, and if your dreaming then you're asleep!


----------



## I_so_l8 (Jun 6, 2010)

I was only thinking about putting a post on here today about the same problem.

Your not on your own fella, my sleep is seriously sh1t. I did work on permanent nights for nearly 9 years untill January of this year, so I've just put it down to not being used to sleeping at night.

I'm also using tren at the min, well I have been for numerous weeks actually, so I was thinking it maybe that.

I'm like I walking zombie at work everyday from about 11 o'clock because I've woke up through the night atleast 3 times. It's starting to really pi$$ me off.


----------



## ezeeno1 (Aug 14, 2011)

get some phenergan from the chemist, that will knock you out.


----------



## I_so_l8 (Jun 6, 2010)

From any chemist ???


----------



## ezeeno1 (Aug 14, 2011)

ye, its an antihistamine but makes u drowzy, they have liquid form which you can give to babies and tablet form for adults, i sometimes still take the liquid opne tho... give it a go, sure it will work... its better than all that nytol and karms s**t u can get


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Sounds daft but have you got too warm a quilt on?


----------



## I_so_l8 (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't sleep with a quilt, there is 1 on the bed but I sleep without it with the window open. Hot stuff you see lol


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> I always sleep terribly. I nod off ok but wake up constantly for long periods. I did suffer from anxiety but have gotten over it.
> 
> any advice would be greatly appreciated.


Is this a long-term occurrence or just something that's started since you've been on your Test cycle?

If it's the latter, it happens. Some people do suffer from sleeplessness when they start altering their Test levels. It not only happens to me on my Test cycle but also occurs when I'm on something as weak as DAA or a natural test booster.

Bright side is that things always return to normal once I come off.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

It's always happened since I was a kid. I think it relates to anxiety issues I have suffered with. I sleep much better when there is no alarm and I don't have to get up. I don't have anxiety anymore but I think this is something that it deep rooted in me perhaps.


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

its annoying sometimes when you just cant switch off and wake up after a few hours sleep


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> It's always happened since I was a kid. I think it relates to anxiety issues I have suffered with. I sleep much better when there is no alarm and I don't have to get up. I don't have anxiety anymore but I think this is something that it deep rooted in me perhaps.


heheh , just noticed, another blackcountrymon


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

I go through stages of this, but I have tried melatonin and that works for me


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ye i got some used it past two nights. Stil woke up about 5.30am but did sleep better than normal! :thumbup1:


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> ye i got some used it past two nights. Stil woke up about 5.30am but did sleep better than normal! :thumbup1:


Search ther internet as I think 3mg is to much, the original studies reccomened under 1mg

I take half a 1mg tablet and that works the bes for me.

"Research suggests that even very low doses of melatonin may be effective, especially in circadian rhythm disorders. The relationship between the dose and the perceived effect -- a so-called dose-response relationship -- does not appear to exist for melatonin. Therefore, it is difficult to determine the optimal dose for an individual. Given these limitations, it is probably best if you take the lowest possible effective dose. (This would mean taking 1 mg or 2 mg per day to aid sleep.) The timing of the dose is very important and high blood levels at the wrong times may be a problem. Therefore, if you take too much, you may actually flood your system and the benefits will be counteracted."


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

Test knocks me out and gives me awesome dreams, but I know some people do suffer from sleepless nights when they are on cycle.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Sambuca said:


> It's always happened since I was a kid. I think it relates to anxiety issues I have suffered with. I sleep much better when there is no alarm and I don't have to get up. I don't have anxiety anymore but I think this is something that it deep rooted in me perhaps.


Well if you suffer from anxiety at times mate i honestly have the answer for you as i was exactly the same.Get to the docs and ask him or her for ATARAX tablets.Say a friend let you try one and it stopped anxiety and let you sleep.Honestly mate they are brilliant and not addictive like most meds for them issues.The great thing is they dont leave you the next day like a zombie as other sleeping aids mainly do....


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Could be hypertension,just find something that helps you with it,if you have caffeine have the last coffee an hour earlier,etc etc


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

BigTrev said:


> Well if you suffer from anxiety at times mate i honestly have the answer for you as i was exactly the same.Get to the docs and ask him or her for ATARAX tablets.Say a friend let you try one and it stopped anxiety and let you sleep.Honestly mate they are brilliant and not addictive like most meds for them issues.The great thing is they dont leave you the next day like a zombie as other sleeping aids mainly do....


Its a funny one I have overcome my issues with anxiety on a day to day basis. As in I do not get anxious ever its awesome. But i think its like a subconscious thing where when asleep I just cannot switch off when I know I have stuff to do the next day.

@Sc4mp0 ye i have cut caffeine out completely on a night. have 200mg at about 5pm but still just drop off in 2 seconds. :/


----------



## Kemot (Oct 2, 2012)

Sambuca try this product Lean Dreams from ALR.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

well tried melatonin. suppose it has helped me settle down but still been restless. sleeping better though past week.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

im the same atm mate....usually a great sleeper too. id say mine is the DNP......or the tren......maybe the mast?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

maybe all of them! dnp n tren cant imagine will let u sleep to well


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

Get some night nurse, knocks me out, if not low dose melatonin will do the trick


----------

